# Need help in form 1221 - Required to be filled for my wife



## adeelijaz49 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have applied for Skilled migration subclass 175.

I am filling the form 1221 for my wife. In this form, there is a section B *Travel details*. In this section they ask about the details of the place where we intend to stay, Purpose of stay, date of arrival to Australia, flight, how long do we intend to stay ???

How do i know all this when i have not got a visa ??? how can i tell when is my date of arrival, where do i stay and other details.

Kindly, if some one applied for the same visa that is 175, * (and he has been successfully granted)* please help me with this.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You just put in information consistent with your own, ie.
. purpose - immigration with husband
. doa, flight - to be arranged following visa grant
. where will you stay - ditto or if you have researched what city in Australia you may head to, mention that.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You just put in information consistent with your own, ie.
> . purpose - immigration with husband
> . doa, flight - to be arranged following visa grant
> . where will you stay - ditto or if you have researched what city in Australia you may head to, mention that.


thanks Wanderer.


----------



## zaw005 (Jul 31, 2013)

Who need to fill the form 1221? the main application or his spouse or both?
And on form 1221, what to fill in Q43. Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia? and Q 44. Are there any other you would like taken into consideration?
Thank you.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Form 1221 I'm not hugely familiar with, so I can't be much help. But it looks to me like those two questions are meant to be a continuation of Part M, which is about student visas. If you're not going over on a student visa, perhaps you'd just leave it blank? Hopefully someone else will come along that knows for sure.


----------



## Jyothi Mosa (Aug 29, 2013)

zaw005 said:


> Who need to fill the form 1221? the main application or his spouse or both?
> And on form 1221, what to fill in Q43. Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia? and Q 44. Are there any other you would like taken into consideration?
> Thank you.


Form 1221.....is for secondary applicant..........If you are applying for 190/189...

Things which do not apply....leave a blank..............no issues.....

I applied for 190 offshore.........submitted Form 80 for me and Form 1221 for my wife who is onshore.....

hope this helps


----------

